# GM considering temporary factory shutdowns



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 22, 2009)

GM Considers Shutting Factories for Nine Weeks

If GM then goes bankrupt, is that temporary factory shutdown going to remind us of MBTA Arborway service and the eastern part of the Sunset Limited?


----------

